# Koi Laich



## Alucard695 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich habe fogendes Problem und hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt: 
wir haben angefangen unseren Gartenteich neu ein zu richten, nach reiniegen des Teiches haben wir den Wasserspiegel wieder auf ungefähr die Hälfte ansteigen lassen, die Bepflanzung wollten wir spähter machen. Nun haben unsere Kois gelaicht, die Laichschnüre haben sie dafür leider nur wenieg beachtet und das meiste ist nun an der Teichfolie. Kann man den Laich irgendwie unbeschadet entfernen oder würde man die Eier kaputt machen? Giebt es da irgend welche Pumpen oder Saugglocken wie fürs Aquarium? Ich kann den Laich jedenfalls nicht dort lassen, denn mit steigendem Wasserspiegel würden die Eier zu tief unter Wasser liegen und die Jungen hätten keine Chance.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------

